# االاقسام العامة > دار مريخاب اون لاين >  >  الجلسة الودية التفاكرية : أجمعوا هنا سريــــــــــــع !!!!!  مباشر من حدائق الهيلتون

## مرهف

*اليوم غاب عن المنبر 
اكثر من 20 من منتسبيه الفاعلين 

لو كانت الجلسة الاسرية تحرمنا من طلتكم 
لما وافقنا عليها

لا بد من الربط المباشر 
بين المنبر وهذه الجلسة يا هوبا
في الانتظار
...

*

----------


## az3d

*في انتظاركم يا شباب
                        	*

----------


## اياس على عبد الرحمن على

*وين الشباب.......
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*سلااااااام شباب

منتظرين .........
في انتظار المهندسين يا هوبا ولا شنو
*

----------


## محمدين

*نحن فى السكة ... وإن شاء الله أول ما نصل نقوم بالواجب ... اللابتوب والنت معاى بس الكاميرا شداها منى صاحبى وسافر بيها .
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمدين
					

نحن فى السكة ... وإن شاء الله أول ما نصل نقوم بالواجب ... اللابتوب والنت معاى بس الكاميرا شداها منى صاحبى وسافر بيها .



طمنتنا يا محمدين
ربنا يوصلك بالسلامة ويرد ليك غربة كاميرتك
*

----------


## اياس على عبد الرحمن على

*الباسطة الباسطة
                        	*

----------


## سيف الدين الزين خليفة

*نحن فى الانتظااااااااار ياصفوة ويارب دايما مجتمعين فى الخير وعلى الخير يارب

لكم ودى واحترامى
*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*انتو لسة ما بديتو لا حولاااااااااااااااا كنت شلت المادة بديل اذا جيت خخخخخخخخ
معليش بعتذر لظرف الامتحانات
                        	*

----------


## اياس على عبد الرحمن على

*يا شبااااااب وين...ما جبتو الوصلة و لا شنو..؟؟؟؟!!
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*السلام عليكم 
ازيكم يا شباب 
منعتنا ظروف العمل القاهرة والله العظيم ان نحضركم
ربنا يوفقكم 

*

----------


## مرهف

*الشباب قالوا شغالين تمديدات للاسلاك
:bngo21:
هوبا قال نسوا برج الاشارة في المنتدي
بيجي هسي ياخدوا ويرجع
:HEADSHOT:
...

*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*الناس شكلها:pepsi:

ونسونا
*

----------


## اياس على عبد الرحمن على

*هووووووووى إنتو و ين و الجا منو و الما جا منو؟؟؟؟
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*:1 (31):

منتظريييييييييييييييين
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*الجلسة الاسرية منبر مريخاب اون لاين
الزمان السبت الاول من مايو
المكان حدائق الهلتون

*

----------


## اياس على عبد الرحمن على

*والله شكلكم بتعضوا و ما جايبين خبرنا..
هووووووووووووووووووووووووووى 
عووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*انتوا رياض معانا ولا مع التانين
شايفوا دخل ليهو بي نفاج بهناك
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*الحضور 
رياض
تينا
أبو شهد وكريمتيه
السموؤال
أفريكانو
محمد مناع
المثني
عاشقة النيل
محمد مامون
جواندي
نونا
شمس الدين
قنوان
ترطيبة
ود الحجوب
ونحلة المنبر (افريكانو)
سنوافيكم بالصور ان اشاء الله
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*رياض سلاااااااااام 
انت منتظر الجماعة معانا
ولا قاعد تجضم معاهم
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اياس على عبد الرحمن على
					

والله شكلكم بتعضوا و ما جايبين خبرنا..
هووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووى 
عوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك



الصبر يا ولدنا الناس ديل شكلهم لسة في نيفاشا
شغالين سلام سااااااااااااي
 
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*هووووووووي الناس المنتظرة بي جاي ديل

الجماعة غفلوكم ودخلوا بي الباب التاني (بوست تاني)
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*الاخوة الحضور في الجلسة لكم التحايا جميعاً

من عصراً بدري نحن منتظرنكم لنتابع من خارج حدائق الهيلتون
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*:wrd:
.....................

*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*شمس الدين - ايهاب - سمؤال






محمد مامون الرشاشة

 
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رياض عباس بخيت
					

الحضور 
رياض
تينا
أبو شهد وكريمتيه
السموؤال
أفريكانو
محمد مناع
المثني
عاشقة النيل
محمد مامون
جواندي
نونا
شمس الدين
قنوان
ترطيبة
ود الحجوب
ونحلة المنبر (افريكانو)
سنوافيكم بالصور ان اشاء الله



التحية لكل الشباب الحضور

*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*أبوشهد
 



جواندي - ترطيبة


*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*وحضر الان الاخ كشة الدولي 
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*ودالمحجوب
 




سمؤال - ايهاب - محمد مامون
 


رياض عباس بخيت
 
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*منورين والله

*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*



المثني

*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*




*

----------


## سيف الدين الزين خليفة

*لكم التحية اخوانى وماشاء الله لمتكم حلوة شديد ونتمنى تكون فيها الفايدة وكم تمنينا انا نكون معكم ولكن تاتى الرياح بما لاتاتى السفن ولكننا معكم قلبا وقالبا احبتى الصفوة ويارب دايما مجتمعين فى الخير وعلى الخير يااااارب ولرفعة المريخ 

لكم ودى واحترامى وتقديرى اخوانى ياصفوة

*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رياض عباس بخيت
					

 
المثني




المسكين دقسوه مسكوه المالية يحسب سااااااااااااي
 
*

----------


## راشد دولفين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رياض عباس بخيت
					

ابوشهد 


ترطيبة وجواندي




& لمة السعد و الهناء وعقبال لمة الفرح الكبير . .
تخريمه . . وينه صاحبى جواندى ابوقلب كبير . .
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*تشرفنا برؤيتك صوركم ياصفوة
عقبال ما العاين تشاوف العين واليييييييد تصافحه

*

----------


## اياس على عبد الرحمن على

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رياض عباس بخيت
					

ودالمحجوب







شوف لينا حاجات ماليزيا دى يا إيهاب....
*

----------


## اياس على عبد الرحمن على

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رياض عباس بخيت
					



 






والله شكلك يا إيهاب صورتها لى مخصوص...هاهاهاها
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رياض عباس بخيت;81340

المثني
[url=http://www.iraqpics.net/
					
				
[/url]



أنت صفوة أرفع رأسك
تحياتي
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*محمد مامون الرشاشة
[/QUOTE]

يا ود الما مون
سلااااااااااااااام
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*يلا يا شباب النقل الحي لما يدور في الجلسة

*

----------


## RED PLANET

*في الانتظااااااااااااااااااااار يا رياض
*

----------


## اياس على عبد الرحمن على

*منتظرين..................
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اياس على عبد الرحمن على
					

منتظرين..................



اياس كيفك ؟؟؟؟؟
الاحوال شنو؟؟؟؟؟
 
*

----------


## اياس على عبد الرحمن على

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة red planet
					

اياس كيفك ؟؟؟؟؟
الاحوال شنو؟؟؟؟؟
 



والله تمام.......
شفت ليك باسطة قاطعة كدا و لا كدا
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اياس على عبد الرحمن على
					

والله تمام.......
شفت ليك باسطة قاطعة كدا و لا كدا



باااااااااااااااااااااااااسطة ؟؟؟؟
انت كمان ما تبالغ !!!!
هي لو فضل فيها باسطة ما كان فضوا لينا 
 
*

----------


## اياس على عبد الرحمن على

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة red planet
					

باااااااااااااااااااااااااسطة ؟؟؟؟
انت كمان ما تبالغ !!!!
هي لو فضل فيها باسطة ما كان فضوا لينا 
 



والله نفسى فى بسبوسة لو كان صوروها لى كان إرتحت....
أخوك و الحمد لله إتوفقت فى موضوعى.......

*

----------


## غندور

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رياض عباس بخيت
					

 
محمد مامون الرشاشة




 
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*




*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اياس على عبد الرحمن على
					

والله نفسى فى بسبوسة لو كان صوروها لى كان إرتحت....
أخوك و الحمد لله إتوفقت فى موضوعى.......




مبروك والله 
نتوقعو متين ؟؟؟؟
 
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*


*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*

شهد 


ابوشهد

*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*

كشة الدولي

*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*


*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*



*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*محمد مناع
 


*

----------


## RED PLANET

*ما شاء الله 
انشاء الله نتلم كلنا تاني قريب للاحتفال بالصعود لمجموعات الابطال

*

----------


## حافظ النور

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة RED PLANET
					

ما شاء الله 
انشاء الله نتلم كلنا تاني قريب للاحتفال بالصعود لمجموعات الابطال




اميييين يا رب
*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*ياااااااااااااسلام والله حاجة جميلة خالص
ياأبو شهد الله يخلي ليك شهد ويخليك ليها ربنا يحفظها 
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*من خارج السباااااااااته:

ياجماعة كاتب عرضحالات ماااااااااافي
*

----------


## احمدحلفا

*بسم الله ماشاء الله 
لمه فى الحرم ان شاء الله 
تمنينا ان نكون حضورا معكم
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*من على البعد برسل سلامى يحوى شوقى  وكل احترامى للجميع وملمومين فى ساعة خير انشاء الله
وكل الدعوات بالامنيات والتوفيق يارب
                        	*

----------


## السيد

*ااااااااااااااه
ثم اااااااااااااااه

كانت اجمل فرصه لاجمل بداية دا حظ شنو دا
والله يا شباب انا دايماً بشرب كباية جبنة في الحته الانتو قاعدين فيها اي قدام عربية الشرطة المقاصده الهلتون تهئ تهئ 
عموم نتلاقي في الاستاد وماعندي اي كلام اقولوا الان غير ربنا يوفقنا ان شاء الله.
ونتلاقي بعد الكوره نحتفل والفرحه تكون فرحتين وحده بي شوفتكم والثانية بالتأهل الي المجموعات.


خارج النص:

ياخي مامعقول ،،،
 ايه الحظ دا
دي والله بس شوتت لاسانا 
ارتدت من عارضة نوارا 
ولاقت الصغير وارقو
وابت نفسها الا ان 
برضو تمش عارضة نوارا الثانية

*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة السيد
					

ااااااااااااااه
ثم اااااااااااااااه

كانت اجمل فرصه لاجمل بداية دا حظ شنو دا
والله يا شباب انا دايماً بشرب كباية جبنة في الحته الانتو قاعدين فيها اي قدام عربية الشرطة المقاصده الهلتون تهئ تهئ 
عموم نتلاقي في الاستاد وماعندي اي كلام اقولوا الان غير ربنا يوفقنا ان شاء الله.
ونتلاقي بعد الكوره نحتفل والفرحه تكون فرحتين وحده بي شوفتكم والثانية بالتأهل الي المجموعات.


خارج النص:

ياخي مامعقول ،،،
 ايه الحظ دا
دي والله بس شوتت لاسانا 
ارتدت من عارضة نوارا 
ولاقت الصغير وارقو
وابت نفسها الا ان 
برضو تمش عارضة نوارا الثانية




يا ولدنا لسة عندك فرصة تحرز هدف 
الناس ديل لسة موجودين في الحديقة
اكتب رقم تلفون اتصل عليك
 
*

----------


## محمدين

*سلام للمتواجدين ... ما زال التصوير مستمراً ... ولم يحن دورنا بعد ... الحاضر يكلم نصر الدين.
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمدين
					

سلام للمتواجدين ... ما زال التصوير مستمراً ... ولم يحن دورنا بعد ... الحاضر يكلم نصر الدين.



يا محمدين يا زول فشلت فشل زريع!!!!!:cwm33::cwm33: 
انت بعد اللابتوب بطاريتو كعبة ما كان تجيب الشاحن معاك !!!!!!
:hdown:
 
*

----------


## وطن المريخ

*لمًة فى الحرم ان شاء الله يااااااااااااارب
والله شوقتونا للبلد وناسها

*

----------


## وطن المريخ

*يا رياض اخبار الحاج يوسف شنو؟

*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*
*

----------


## محمد كمال

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رياض عباس بخيت
					





دا شنو يارياض
                        	*

----------


## السيد

*الحمد لله ان شاء الله شفتو التوفيق دا نطلع بيهو قدام الترجي منصورين بأذن الله.
الحمد لله قدرت اصل الشباب.
والشكر للاخ RED PLANET
وللاخوه الحضور.
معليش شوية الاسماء لسة ما ركزت كلها بس ان شاء الله مقبل الايام حتورينا الكتير.
لكم التحية

خارج النص :

ادونا فرصة نستجمع الحروف ونجيكم بعد مانعمل لينا كم بخره كدا .

لكم التحية.
وحضور انيق صراحه.
                        	*

----------


## اياس على عبد الرحمن على

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رياض عباس بخيت
					





يارياض.....عذبتنا

*

----------


## حبيب النجمة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رياض عباس بخيت
					






من الشرق الحبيب ليكم اجمل تحايا
وياريت لو كنا معاكم 
لكن لو قلتو فيه عشاء كان جينا
:essen2: :essen2: :essen2:
                        	*

----------


## ابو شهد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اياس على عبد الرحمن على
					

الباسطة الباسطة



يااياس من فضلك أمشي أكل الباسطة في الله كريم
*

----------


## محمدين

*وهاكم لقطة الموسم ... موسى المريخابى والشغل النضيف ... والصورة مضلمة لأنه إتعمد يقعد فى حتة مضلمة عشان الزيى ده ما يقدر يصوره ... لكن على مين ؟... كدى عدوا معاى ... خمسة صحانة + 2ىشامببيون + 2 كولا وميرندا حجم عائلى ... ده غير الكيس الما معروف فيهو شنو.

*

----------


## ترطيبة

*يا موسى بس ما تقلبها في سوبا :060:

*

----------


## موسي المريخابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمدين
					

وهاكم لقطة الموسم ... موسى المريخابى والشغل النضيف ... والصورة مضلمة لأنه إتعمد يقعد فى حتة مضلمة عشان الزيى ده ما يقدر يصوره ... لكن على مين ؟... كدى عدوا معاى ... خمسة صحانة + 2ىشامببيون + 2 كولا وميرندا حجم عائلى ... ده غير الكيس الما معروف فيهو شنو.




دا شنو الكلام دا كان متين والفي الصورة دا منو هووووووووووووي يامحمدين

ماتلخبت  ..

تفحيطه :

بااااااااااااااالغت عدييييييييييييييييييييل ...
*

----------


## nona

*هوووي يامحمدين نحن شاهدين دا ماموسي لكن دا منو !
                        	*

----------


## موسي المريخابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ترطيبة
					

يا موسى بس ما تقلبها في سوبا :060:




أسمع إنت أحسن ليك تسكت سااااااااااااي 

علي الطلاق عندي ليك صورة أنزلا هنا تاني ماتخش كلو كلو:ANSmile09: ..
*

----------


## محمدين

*يا موسى ... أحمد ربك ما عدينا البارد الفى يدك الشمال ... ولا الجاجة المدردمة الفى يدك اليمين ... بالغت إنت والله ... لاعب قون وباك.
                        	*

----------


## موسي المريخابي

*دا كلو هين الله يستر من سجيل .
*

----------


## محمدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة red planet
					

يا محمدين يا زول فشلت فشل زريع!!!!!:cwm33::cwm33: 

انت بعد اللابتوب بطاريتو كعبة ما كان تجيب الشاحن معاك !!!!!!
:hdown:



بالعكس يا الكوكب الأحمر ... لابتوبى جديد كرت ... بس ما شاء الله اللابتوبات على قفا من يشيل ... بقت المشكلة فى الكاميرات ... مافى غير واحدة وشغال بيها رياض ... وأفتكر قام بالواجب وزيادة ... وبالمناسبة الصور مفروض تنزل فى البوست بكرة ... لكن لما وريتهم الناس المنتظرين على الهواء ... خصوصاً الحبيب نصر الدين ... فكاها ليكم .
تفحيطة :
الحدائق لو فيها كهرباء ... كنت أجرتها ليك.
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*عاااااااااامرين يا شباب
جلسه ما منظور مثيله ..
جانبية :
عايزن نعرف ما دار  في هذه الجلسة الاسرية ...
*

----------


## Almothanna

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة RED PLANET
					

المسكين دقسوه مسكوه المالية يحسب سااااااااااااي




:1 (53):



:mdry::mdry::mdry::mdry:









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نصرالدين أحمد علي
					

أنت صفوة أرفع رأسك
تحياتي





أرفع رأسك وتميز بإنجازاتك !!!!


:Taj43::Taj43::Taj43::Taj43:
                        	*

----------


## ترطيبة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة موسي المريخابي
					

أسمع إنت أحسن ليك تسكت سااااااااااااي



انا ملتزم باتفاقية التعاون المشترك :Taj43::Taj43:
بس عليك الله ما تقلبها في سوبا :1 (43):

*

----------


## موسي المريخابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ترطيبة
					

انا ملتزم باتفاقية التعاون المشترك :taj43::taj43:
بس عليك الله ما تقلبها في سوبا :1 (43):




حبييييييييييييييييييبي .. أيوة خليك كدة ومافي أجمل من كدة .

تفحيطه :

فك الباص وماتخليك أناني .
*

----------


## محمد كمال

*ياجماعة مافضل ليكم باسطة
                        	*

----------


## ترطيبة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة موسي المريخابي
					

فك الباص وماتخليك أناني




في احلى من الثرو دة وبالمثلث كمان
يا وديييييييييييييييييع
 
*

----------


## السفاح المريخابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اياس على عبد الرحمن على
					

يا شبااااااب وين...ما جبتو الوصلة و لا شنو..؟؟؟؟!!



 
الوصلة مع موسي الرشاشة .. وموسي نايم شكله كدة مساهر في النت
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## ابوبكر ود المحجوب

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمدين
					

وهاكم لقطة الموسم ... موسى المريخابى والشغل النضيف ... والصورة مضلمة لأنه إتعمد يقعد فى حتة مضلمة عشان الزيى ده ما يقدر يصوره ... لكن على مين ؟... كدى عدوا معاى ... خمسة صحانة + 2ىشامببيون + 2 كولا وميرندا حجم عائلى ... ده غير الكيس الما معروف فيهو شنو.




انت دائما عامل لينا مخالفات داخل الخط....فضحتنا ... شيل شيلتك مع سجيل
*

----------


## تينا

*مشكور يامرهف علي السؤال
 ده حال الصفوة اذا اشتك عضو ...................
والله يقدرنا ونعمل ولا نتحدث فقط
*

----------


## ترطيبة

*الاستاذ حسن يوسف مصطفى عضو مجلس المريخ كان من المفترض حضوره لجلسة المنتديات وهو يتقدم باعتذاره الشديد لعدم تمكنه من الحضور

*

----------


## احمد جبريل

*لمه جميله ياشباب وفقكم الله وسدد خطاكم
*

----------


## جلال القوز

*إن شاء الله دائماً لامين وتامين
*

----------


## كدكول

*والله نفسى كان اكون معاكم ياشباب ياحلوين لكن الوحد يعمل شنو مع ظروف الغربه اللعينه
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*الاخوة أعضاء منبر أون لاين

تحية طيبة

تشرف منبر مريخاب اون لاين يوم أمس باجتماع أخوات وإخوة كرام من أعضاء منبر مريخاب أون لاين جمعهم حب المريخ وضرورة التواصل الاجتماعي .. حيث كان من المفترض بدء الجلسة عند الرابعة عصرا" ولكن (سودانية المواعيد) حالت دون ذلك والحمد لله إجمع شمل نفر كريم من أعضاء المنبر 
(أبوشهد-جواندي-محمدمناع-رياض-افريكانو-ايهاب-تينا-قنوان-عاشقةالنيل-ترطيبة-نونا-المثني-ودالمحجوب-محمدمامون-كشةالدولي-السيد-محمدين-شمس20-سمؤال-عمرعثمان)
مع حضور مقدر ومشرف لكريمتي أبوشهد وبعض الضيوف حُمر الميول وعفوا" ان سقط مني اسم أي من الاخوة الحضور.
واليكم تفاصيل ما حدث..
بدأت الجلسة بكلمة بداية وترحيب من العضو ايهاب وتلاه الاخ جواندي ببعض التعريفات حيث تحدث عن النسخة التجريبية الجديدة للمنبر وبعض الاشياء العامة بخصوص المنبر
*أولا" تحدث الاخ محمد مامون عن أهمية الاهتمام بالجانب التصميمي وجدد التزامه بتقديم تصميمات للمنبر.
* تلاه محمد مناع والذي تحدث عن أهمية الشفافية والديمقراطية في التعامل مع المواضيع المطروحة من ناحية التعديل والحذف وخلافه.
  *الأخ كشة الدولي تحدث عن ضرورة تنظيم طرح المواضيع في النبر ومن ناحية أن الجميع يتعاملون فقط مع ركن اخبار المريخ دون المرور علي الاركان الاخري.
*الاخ المثني أيضا" تحدث عن تنظيم المنبر وقدم مقترح بان يكون هناك ما يسمي بالقسم العام حيث يكتب كل الاعضاء فيه ومنه تحول المواضيع بواسطة الاشراف للاقسام المتخصصة مع الاهتمام باخطار العضو في حالات الحذف أو الدمج.

هناك الكثير من الافكار كانت بحوزة الاخوة الحضور لطرحها وذلك بعد اداء صلاة المغرب خاصة من الاخوات تينا وقنوان وكشة الدولي .. ولكن وبعد اداء صلاة المغرب بدأ تجمع أعضاء المنتديات المريخية للتفاكر حول ما حدث للشقيق منتدي جماهير المريخ حيث توافد الأخوة أعضاء المنتديات المريخية وبنفس المكان مما حدا بكثير من الاخوة الانضمام لتجمع المنتديات المريخية لمناقشة قضية منتدي الجماهير.

وانشالله وبعد مباراة الرد مع فرقة الترجي سيكون هناك اجتماع موسع لكل أعضاء المنبر لطرح كافة القضايا ومناقشتها وبشكل موسع حتي يتم التنفيذ في أسرع وقت انشالله .. وأود أن أشيد بالحضور الكريم للاخوة الاعضاء وكذلك المتابعة عبر الهاتف للاخوة الذين لم يتمكنوا الحضور ولا يفوت علينا أن كل الانشطة المريخية شبه معطلة وكل الجهود مستنفرة لدعم الفريق في مباراة الرد حيث غادرنا أمس وقبيل المغرب الاخ رياض والاخ افريكانو وتوجها لنادي المريخ ذلك لحضور اجتماعات النفرة ممثلين للمنبر وانشالله غدا" الاثنين سيكون هناك اجتماع ايضا" بهذا الخصوص وكذلك يوم الاربعاء وسيكون هناك عمل مفتوح منذ يوم الخميس وحتي يوم المباراة بالنادي والاستاد وذلك للتدريب علي طرق التشجيع وانشالله سيكون المنبر متواجدا" في كل تلك الاحداث مع النقل الدقيق والمباشر انشالله وأولها تمرين الفريق مساء اليوم حيث ستأتيكم التفاصيل انشالله عقب نهاية المران
أتمني أن أكون قد نقلت صورة مصغرة عن الجلسة الاسرية مساء أمس وعن حركة الايام المقبلة انشالله.
كل الدعوات والامنيات لفرقة المريخ بالعبور لدوري المجموعات انشالله     
وعذرا" لتأخير التفاصيل    


*

----------


## nona

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رياض عباس بخيت
					





المثني




المثنى والله انت صفوة الصفوة مائة مائة وسط الاصفر (تاكسي) والاحمر (كرسي)ما زي ناس محمد مامون واقف لي جنب كراسي ....... جلافيط 
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة nona
					

المثنى والله انت صفوة الصفوة مائة مائة وسط الاصفر (تاكسي) والاحمر (كرسي)ما زي ناس محمد مامون واقف لي جنب كراسي ....... جلافيط 



كيف الاخبار الاخت نونا 
انتي عارفة انا زعلان شديد لانني لم اتمكن من تصوير نونا الصغنونة 
وانا شاء الله في المرات القادمة
*

----------


## مانديلا-89

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ehab m. Ali
					

الاخوة أعضاء منبر أون لاين


تحية طيبة


تشرف منبر مريخاب اون لاين يوم أمس باجتماع أخوات وإخوة كرام من أعضاء منبر مريخاب أون لاين جمعهم حب المريخ وضرورة التواصل الاجتماعي .. حيث كان من المفترض بدء الجلسة عند الرابعة عصرا" ولكن (سودانية المواعيد) حالت دون ذلك والحمد لله إجمع شمل نفر كريم من أعضاء المنبر 
(أبوشهد-جواندي-محمدمناع-رياض-افريكانو-ايهاب-تينا-قنوان-عاشقةالنيل-ترطيبة-نونا-المثني-ودالمحجوب-محمدمامون-كشةالدولي-السيد-محمدين-شمس20-سمؤال)
مع حضور مقدر ومشرف لكريمتي أبوشهد وبعض الضيوف حُمر الميول وعفوا" ان سقط مني اسم أي من الاخوة الحضور.
واليكم تفاصيل ما حدث..
بدأت الجلسة بكلمة بداية وترحيب من العضو ايهاب وتلاه الاخ جواندي ببعض التعريفات حيث تحدث عن النسخة التجريبية الجديدة للمنبر وبعض الاشياء العامة بخصوص المنبر
*أولا" تحدث الاخ محمد مامون عن أهمية الاهتمام بالجانب التصميمي وجدد التزامه بتقديم تصميمات للمنبر.
* تلاه محمد مناع والذي تحدث عن أهمية الشفافية والديمقراطية في التعامل مع المواضيع المطروحة من ناحية التعديل والحذف وخلافه.
*الأخ كشة الدولي تحدث عن ضرورة تنظيم طرح المواضيع في النبر ومن ناحية أن الجميع يتعاملون فقط مع ركن اخبار المريخ دون المرور علي الاركان الاخري.
*الاخ المثني أيضا" تحدث عن تنظيم المنبر وقدم مقترح بان يكون هناك ما يسمي بالقسم العام حيث يكتب كل الاعضاء فيه ومنه تحول المواضيع بواسطة الاشراف للاقسام المتخصصة مع الاهتمام باخطار العضو في حالات الحذف أو الدمج. 
هناك الكثير من الافكار كانت بحوزة الاخوة الحضور لطرحها وذلك بعد اداء صلاة المغرب خاصة من الاخوات تينا وقنوان وكشة الدولي .. ولكن وبعد اداء صلاة المغرب بدأ تجمع أعضاء المنتديات المريخية للتفاكر حول ما حدث للشقيق منتدي جماهير المريخ حيث توافد الأخوة أعضاء المنتديات المريخية وبنفس المكان مما حدا بكثير من الاخوة الانضمام لتجمع المنتديات المريخية لمناقشة قضية منتدي الجماهير. 
وانشالله وبعد مباراة الرد مع فرقة الترجي سيكون هناك اجتماع موسع لكل أعضاء المنبر لطرح كافة القضايا ومناقشتها وبشكل موسع حتي يتم التنفيذ في أسرع وقت انشالله .. وأود أن أشيد بالحضور الكريم للاخوة الاعضاء وكذلك المتابعة عبر الهاتف للاخوة الذين لم يتمكنوا الحضور ولا يفوت علينا أن كل الانشطة المريخية شبه معطلة وكل الجهود مستنفرة لدعم الفريق في مباراة الرد حيث غادرنا أمس وقبيل المغرب الاخ رياض والاخ افريكانو وتوجها لنادي المريخ ذلك لحضور اجتماعات النفرة ممثلين للمنبر وانشالله غدا" الاثنين سيكون هناك اجتماع ايضا" بهذا الخصوص وكذلك يوم الاربعاء وسيكون هناك عمل مفتوح منذ يوم الخميس وحتي يوم المباراة بالنادي والاستاد وذلك للتدريب علي طرق التشجيع وانشالله سيكون المنبر متواجدا" في كل تلك الاحداث مع النقل الدقيق والمباشر انشالله وأولها تمرين الفريق مساء اليوم حيث ستأتيكم التفاصيل انشالله عقب نهاية المران
أتمني أن أكون قد نقلت صورة مصغرة عن الجلسة الاسرية مساء أمس وعن حركة الايام المقبلة انشالله.
كل الدعوات والامنيات لفرقة المريخ بالعبور لدوري المجموعات انشالله 
وعذرا" لتأخير التفاصيل  



 

 هنيئاً  للمنبر  بكم  وربى أنه طالما يضم

 شباب مثلكم  سترتفع راياته  نصرةً للمريخ

 بإذن الله 0

وفقكم الله  لما فيه  خير  مريخكم  ومنبركم 0

*

----------


## nona

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رياض عباس بخيت
					

كيف الاخبار الاخت نونا 
انتي عارفة انا زعلان شديد لانني لم اتمكن من تصوير نونا الصغنونة 
وانا شاء الله في المرات القادمة



تسلم يا رياض مافي اي مشكلة الجايت اكثر يديك العافية
                        	*

----------


## تينا

*نحن حاسين ماعملنا اي حاجة ولكن انشاالله لما نجتمع المره لجايه نجتهد اكثر من ذلك 
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رياض عباس بخيت
					

 


المثني




هههههههآآآآآآآآآآى !!
قاعد يكتب فى البلنتيات !!
*

----------


## حسن يعقوب

*انا فى انتظاركم يا صفوه
                        	*

----------


## Almothanna

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة nona
					

المثنى والله انت صفوة الصفوة مائة مائة وسط الاصفر (تاكسي) والاحمر (كرسي)ما زي ناس محمد مامون واقف لي جنب كراسي ....... جلافيط 




شكرا نونا . 

:ANSmile06::ANSmile06::ANSmile06:

الحرفنة في وزنة الخلفية .
:ANSmile33::ANSmile33::ANSmile33:
                        	*

----------


## Almothanna

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الأبيض ضميرك
					

هههههههآآآآآآآآآآى !!
قاعد يكتب فى البلنتيات !!



:ANSmile33::ANSmile33::ANSmile33:

هاهاهاهاااااااااي 

البلنتيات ياضميرك دا ما وقتها ، بتجي والناس نيااااااااااام . 

بي الجمبة : صديقي العزيز ، فاقدنك وإتمنيناك معانا . 
بعادك طال كفاية تعال. 

مشاققة : ما تدقس وتسمع كلام أخوك وتجي راجع نهائي (أنا برة):COOLMAN:.
                        	*

----------


## غندور

*ان شاء الله نلتقى بعد التاهل والصعود لدورى المجموعات
                        	*

----------


## m_mamoon

*
رياض في داعي للشتل؟
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة m_mamoon
					


رياض في داعي للشتل؟













 مافي شتل يا ود مامون
بس دي كانت الجلسة الاولي
يوم مباراة الرد مع فريق غازيل التشادي بالاسكلا
من هناك والاستاد علي طول

يا عم انت شفت حاجة؟؟

*

----------


## m_mamoon

*






مافي شتل يا ود مامون
بس دي كانت الجلسة الاولي
يوم مباراة الرد مع فريق غازيل التشادي بالاسكلا
من هناك والاستاد علي طول

يا عم انت شفت حاجة؟؟
			
		


:022::022:
انشاء الله نتلما عقبال التاهل لمجموعات الابطال
                        	*

----------


## كشه الدولى

*لمه حلوه وجميله ومعبره
افتقدنا فيها لكثير من الناس 
ولكن الجايات كتر 
وانشاء الله التلاقى بعد التأهل 
وايد على ايد تجدع بعيد

*

----------

